# Rlc. Nacouchee (C. Headon x C. Estelle) (syn Blc.)



## tomp (Jan 1, 2023)

Do we like big, pink and fluffy, with an acceptable dorsal? HAPPY NEW AND BETTER YEAR!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 1, 2023)

Lovely ( is there anything like this that is a little smaller for a windowsill grower?)


----------



## tomp (Jan 1, 2023)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely ( is there anything like this that is a little smaller for a windowsill grower?)


There are a lot of mini cattleyas. Gold Country Orchids (Alan Koch) and Sunset Valley Orchids (Fred Clarke) are two great sources.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 1, 2023)

Very impressive floofy pink!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2023)

an oldie but a beauty. Great display.


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2023)

This is my idea of an excellent floofy Catt. With an excellent dorsal, of course. It's just elegant!


----------



## Phragper (Jan 2, 2023)

just beautiful. Isn’t it so nice to have these blooming


----------



## Just1more (Jan 2, 2023)

Just beautiful! Is it fragrant? I,m with Linus & would love to find that color in a mini. Might happen some day!


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2023)

Nicely grown, too!

By the way, rhyncholaeliocattleya is abbreviated Rlc., not Rhy.


----------



## tomp (Jan 2, 2023)

Ray said:


> Nicely grown, too!
> 
> By the way, rhyncholaeliocattleya is abbreviated Rlc., not Rhy.


Ray, as usual you are correct. Too much of a hurry.
I don’t know how to correct this error on this site to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 2, 2023)

Lovely, douce colours and then that yellow in the middle, uplifting like the sun we are yearning for!

Happy Better Year to you too, Tom, and to all!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 2, 2023)

tomp said:


> .... and ... with an acceptable dorsal?


Ah, I see, you have Angela in mind!


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2023)

tomp said:


> Ray, as usual you are correct. Too much of a hurry.
> I don’t know how to correct this error on this site to avoid any confusion.


Fixed.

I didn't remember that I could do that....


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 7, 2023)

Gorgeous classic, and beautifully grown! Is this 'Mission Valley' AM/AOS or another named variety?


----------



## tomp (Sunday at 9:41 AM)

NEslipper said:


> Gorgeous classic, and beautifully grown! Is this 'Mission Valley' AM/AOS or another named variety?


Yes it is indeed ‘Mission Valley’


----------



## NEslipper (Sunday at 10:36 AM)

tomp said:


> Yes it is indeed ‘Mission Valley’


Thank you, the flowers look huge!


----------



## tomp (Sunday at 2:22 PM)

NEslipper said:


> Thank you, the flowers look huge!


You are correct NS 20.5 cm


----------



## NEslipper (Sunday at 3:41 PM)

tomp said:


> You are correct NS 20.5 cm


Wow, that’s incredible! Great growing!


----------



## terryros (Sunday at 7:01 PM)

A 1952 hybrid that is a true heritage plant of Cattleya breeding with 1,461 hybrids listing Nacouchee in their backgrounds. That size is amazing. Keep it safe.


----------

